# Well prop in the works...



## djm902 (Nov 30, 2006)

its looking great 
cant wait to see the end product


----------



## Spookzilla (Nov 4, 2007)

Trioxin,

Looking good! Keep us all posted on your progress.


----------



## childofthenight (Aug 24, 2007)

looks great ,cant wait to see the pics, please keep us posted


----------



## Brckee1 (Nov 18, 2007)

The well looks Great! I am wondering why you plan to coat it with MM? Seems to me that if you just paint and detail it as is, it would be easier, lighter and more weather resistant?

Really nice job
Jim H
Dark Raven Productions


----------



## Trioxin Undead (Oct 9, 2006)

Thanks guys!!  I'm happy with it so far. I've been using a tutorial for my guide in creating this. The person who made the tutorial used dark MM on their well and then lighter gray paint for the stones. I really like how the texture came out on their well, so I've just been pretty much following their example. I'm still new to prop building and have never used MM. I'm definately open to suggestions.


----------



## Brckee1 (Nov 18, 2007)

I think the stones already have a lot of texture. If it were me, I would paint the whole thing flat black and then dry brush the stones with either browns or grays. Then airbrush the mortar joints either very light gray or off white. Air brush some shading and Finish with a few brushed on highlights. I just think that MM is not needed. It's heavy, can chip off and is not weather resistant. 

MM is great for making fabric stiff, kind of like making a statue. I don't think it's good for covering foam. The small benefit of getting a little more texture is offset by less durability. It will get banged up and the MM will chip off easier than paint. It is not at all water proof and has to be sealed. Paint it up, if your not happy with it, base coat it black again and start over. You should still use a sealer but it will be more weather resistant this way.

You have plenty of depth in the stones now. If the paint gets damages or chipped, it's an easy fix.

Jim H
Dark Raven Productions


----------



## evileyes (Oct 28, 2007)

great job... can't whait untill the finished product


----------



## Shilo341 (Aug 28, 2003)

What tutorial are you using?


----------



## Toetag (Jan 31, 2008)

Thats very nice!

I need to make one for my yard


----------



## theboogeymengraveyard (Aug 21, 2005)

that looks great I use a grabage can for mine but that looks way better

http://www.theboogeymengraveyard.com/halloween2006_005aaaaaaa.jpg


----------



## Trioxin Undead (Oct 9, 2006)

rick said:


> What tutorial are you using?


Thanks for the comments, guys!   Here is a link to the tutorial...

http://www.lotharslair.com/the_well.htm


----------



## Trioxin Undead (Oct 9, 2006)

theboogeymengraveyard said:


> that looks great I use a grabage can for mine but that looks way better
> 
> http://www.theboogeymengraveyard.com/halloween2006_005aaaaaaa.jpg


Wow, thanks for the compliment but I think your's looks awesome! How did you paint yours? What type of paints? Did you use a sealer on it?


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

_Very nice _craftsmanship there, Trioxin, I too am anxious to see your finished product!  I'm picturing a little Samara (from The Ring) creeping her way out of it....**shivers***


----------



## theboogeymengraveyard (Aug 21, 2005)

I used black latex spray paint and then lightly spary a bit of gray. I didn't use a sealer but the paint is starting to chip off so that might have been a good idea.


----------



## skrew2nite (Feb 2, 2006)

Looks great. I would also say Dont use MM on this prop...its not needed you have the tecture allready there. If you dont have an airbrush then you can use spraypaint and still get your shadowing. Post a final pic when your done.


----------



## Trioxin Undead (Oct 9, 2006)

skrew2nite said:


> Looks great. I would also say Dont use MM on this prop...its not needed you have the tecture allready there. If you dont have an airbrush then you can use spraypaint and still get your shadowing. Post a final pic when your done.


Thanks again to everyone for all of the compliments!   I'm definately going to go ahead and paint it as is without the MM. I appreciate all of the helpful tips! I will post pics when I'm finished.


----------



## Trioxin Undead (Oct 9, 2006)

Just a quick update...

I decided to forgo the MM and just paint the well. Here's what I have so far, after a couple of applications of black and a couple applications of off white. I haven't decided if I'm going to add a third color to the stones themselves, or just leave it. I'm happy with it so far, though. :





















Thanks for looking.


----------



## evileyes (Oct 28, 2007)

very nice , but i got a question what is mm?


----------



## Trioxin Undead (Oct 9, 2006)

evileyes said:


> very nice , but i got a question what is mm?


Monster Mud! 

Monster Mud Recipe from Terror Syndicate


----------



## evileyes (Oct 28, 2007)

oOo i got it duh


----------



## Gothic Nightmare (Mar 7, 2007)

Looks great so far. I would also suggest adding some spanish moss or similar material in strategic spots to simulate mooss / algea growth. Maybe some green paint streaks as well. Icky / yucky / gross is always good.


----------



## Trioxin Undead (Oct 9, 2006)

Gothic Nightmare said:


> Looks great so far. I would also suggest adding some spanish moss or similar material in strategic spots to simulate mooss / algea growth. Maybe some green paint streaks as well. Icky / yucky / gross is always good.


Those are some great ideas! I really like the moss idea. I finally finished painting the outside of the well. I went back with some black paint wash and then a little more off white. I still have to paint the inside a bit and put some kind of sealer on it. Here's what I have now.










Thanks again to everyone for the comments and ideas. I'm really happy with the way this is turning out.


----------



## Crypt Keeper (Jan 31, 2008)

*Nice Work!*

Your prop looks great.

The detail in the stone work is amazing! To get a more aged look try darkening some cracks and crevises and mortar joints, if you look at old stones they actually get pretty black in those areas,specially being outside all the time!

What are you going to have inside? a couldron for a witch? a stone wishiing well?


----------



## theboogeymengraveyard (Aug 21, 2005)

looking great can't wait to see it set up.


----------



## Trioxin Undead (Oct 9, 2006)

Thanks guys!  It actually looks a bit darker in person. I'm going to have Samara/Sadako coming up out of it.


----------



## warpaint (Sep 23, 2006)

Hey great job !!!! I seen this one last year and wanted to do it But couln't find the block i needed to do it. I will have to do some thing like what you have done for this year. Again Great Job .

http://www.hauntershangout.com/home/theringwell.asp


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

Trioxin - that turned out great!!

Are we going to get to see pics this fall when it's all set up?


----------



## Trioxin Undead (Oct 9, 2006)

Thanks guys! Yeah, I plan on getting pictures when it's set-up.  

Warpaint, the well in that link turned out amazing. I like it because it's actually lifesize. Very cool.


----------



## Lynn (Aug 23, 2005)

Great well ! It looks way better than ours we had 3 years ago. Fantastic job !


----------

